# Must summon the Schwinn Gods.



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok a guy here in Spokane just picked up this early post war Schwinn. When he sent Me the first picture I figured Phantom? Then He told me it had a Lincoln head badge and sent more pics. The fenders look correct but have no fender light and the indent on the fender is not typical to a Phantom and of course with the chrome fenders and no built in headlight It does not seem to be a Phantom at all or even a B6. It also has the locking springer and fore brake. What the heck is it?


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 25, 2012)

*Schwinn (Unequipped)*

Scwhinn bicycles that were labeled "Deluxe" or (Equipped) came with all the "goodies" & priced accordingly. On the Unequipped models  at a lower cost,
did not have the the Fenderlite , luggage carrier , tank and horn. Schwinn also produced their bicycles for different companies…B.F.Goodrich , Lincoln &
others & were labeled with the appropriate head badge. It's a Schwinn but not the "Phantom" deluxe model. But , look at it this way…there's more
Phantoms out there than what you have …A Schwinn Lincoln ! Now I must go back to the mountains of "Schwinnland my son !!!


----------



## jn316 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Front Fender Prewar*

by the long indent on the sides the front fender is prewar.  cannot see clearly if the rear drop outs face to the rear of bike (prewar) or front facing (postwar) nice bike, great project.


----------



## snickle (Jun 26, 2012)

I would have guesses it to be a Panther with missing tank and rack based on the chain ring and pedals, but the long indent in the front fender, and lack of light mounting holes threw me off.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 26, 2012)

As far as the hypothesis of your bike not being well endowed, I am not sure of that since it has the forebrake and locking spinger.
Without the front fender ducktail, I think what you have are replacement fenders on a phantom missing some parts.
I am no schwinn god, but that's what me thinks.
Chris


----------



## greenephantom (Jun 26, 2012)

Fenders are aftermarket, they have screws instead of rivets.  I'm going with Phantom or B6, has the correct paint scheme for either, but more likely Phantom since that springer was stock with a Phantom and extra with a B6.  Since this bike has obviously seen some action, it wouldn't surprise me if parts (like the crank & sprocket) got switched around sometime in the last 60 years.  High-miles Phantom that's been monkeyed with, that's my opinion.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for the all the input. I think I would agree with the monkey'd with Phantom. I'll be checking it out in person today.


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Frantomstein Bike*

The frame is definitely postwar, due to tab frame.  The fenders are prewar style (not correct for that bike), could be original Schwinn with replacement bolt rivets or aftermarket completely.  I agree with Greenephantom that the bike is more than likely a Phantom or B6 that has had parts replaced over the years due to high use.  Still a nice find.


----------



## snickle (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah thats what I meant


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ok I just got home from checking this thing out in person. The first thing I noticed is the tapered kickstand which would make it a 46. The rear hub is a Morrow with a date code of K3 which places the hub to prewar so I believe the assumption of the drive train being changed at some time is correct. The front hub is in great shape and should clean up and work fine with the addition of a brake lever and cable. The fenders are actually very nice but for a earlier bike and have Wald aftermarket braces. The rims are actually kind of nice and are actually drilled for heavy duty spokes which is kind of crazy since someone used standard spokes and the nipples look like they are going to pull through the rim. I am also guessing the seat is correct for a B6? The final question is does some one have a picture of a black and red B6? One more thing is that it looks like the bike will be added to my stable soon.


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Another mouth to feed*

Grab it because there is a lot of good working material there.  The seat could have come on many models, I have a '48 Lincoln badged Schwinn DX with the same seat.  The bars appear to be newer beach cruiser style.  If the parts aren't correct, they can always be used on another mouth to feed.  Congrats.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok I am assuming this is the correct fender for this bike?


----------



## greenephantom (Jun 28, 2012)

If it was a B6, then yes, that should be the correct fender.  B6 seemed like a long shot, but if that fender was in the same pile as the bike, then it seems real likely the bike's a B6.  Neat.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 28, 2012)

Just curious why a B6 would be a long shot. Other than missing the tank, rack and finders it seems like it would be more likely, with the locking spring fork and fore brake to be a B6?


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 28, 2012)

Because all of that stuff came on Phantoms, and, so damn many of them were 

manufactured....... That fender is a game changer.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 28, 2012)

That's what I was thinking. I've never seen a black and red B6 but they must exist.


----------

